# Who's the best boxer ever?



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bored at work, either do some admin or start a thread...so its thread time..............Who do you think is the best of all time, had this discussion, as im sure many have, with mates every now and then, and obviously everyone says Ali, but is he? Always thought myself it would be Mayweather as ive grown up watching him, Ali, Sugar Robinson, Hagler, Armstrong, Marciano etc where before my time, so maybe I don't appreciate that fact. Or is it an invalid argument, as with different weight margins, its impossible to say who is pound for pound the best boxer...As we've seen recently some of the top ten pound for pound boxers getting beat by underdogs....Best comment wins free Whey for a Year, courtesy of my Friends at 'My Protein'........P.S No one be dumb enough to say Rocky (film rocky)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rocky 2 (see...I never said Rocky)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A guy called ray he could box eggs quicker than a machine .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Rocky 2


i'll have too give you that one, he was in his peak then


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> A guy called ray he could box eggs quicker than a machine .


is ray short for 'gymgym'


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not the best but fast for his weight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> is ray short for 'gymgym'


Ray never hurt a single egg .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tyson....purely for the 30M 1 fight paycheck, biting evanders lug off on fuking methyl tren and generally cnuting around....blinding punch too on occasions lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ivan drago :thumb:

pound4pound would be mayweather in my opinion


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

mike Tyson probably.....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

audley harrison


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

roy jones jr was the most talented ive ever seen at middleweight. Was insanely quick! heavyweight would probs be mike Tyson pre jail


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I was too young to see the older guys like Mohammed Ali etc so im basing mine on who ive seen fight and followed most of his career, Floyd Mayweather. For me hes the hardest working boxer out there, and is truely dedicated to his sport.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Muhammad Ali...

so fast, he could flick the lightswitch and be in bed before the room went dark


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

rb79 said:


> Muhammad Ali...
> 
> so fast, he could flick the lightswitch and be in bed before the room went dark


was this claim ever confirmed?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> was this claim ever confirmed?


nope, how could you film it?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

comfla said:


> nope, how could you film it?


tripod and night vision cam


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably would have to say Sugar Ray Leonard from what I've seen of him, admittedly after the event. His one genuine loss to Roberto Duran was avenged the next fight (in some style) and fought a lot of genuine world class fighters such as Hagler, Hearns, Benitez (and of course Duran).

Would also mention Larry Holmes who I think was as good as any heavyweight champion ever although he tainted his legacy by continuing far too long and fighting when well past his prime. Had 20 successful world heavyweight title defences in his prime, quite a feat in those days.

Third place would probably be Amir Khan :rolleye:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd say @The L Man. Hes boxed himself into the friend zone more times than any of these men have been in a ring.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> tripod and night vision cam


no no I mean that you're recording light so you cannot record anything faster than light... you'd need to capture some energy which travels faster than light and display it in a way that a human could interpret.... I cannot even imagine the physics involved...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

rb79 said:


> Muhammad Ali...
> 
> so fast, he could flick the lightswitch and be in bed before the room went dark


I can do that!

Ok I do have a switch by the bed but still....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike Tyson for me, the guy was an animal.

Maybe not the most techniquely gifted but by christ if he hit you then you where going down


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Roberto Duran. Legend.

He once knocked out a horse over a bet to settlel a bar bill. Legend.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Butterbean?

theres been some great battles over the years, Eubank v Benn.. Collins v Benn... Eubank v Collins all superb fights. im struggling to look past Roy Jones JR though.... hmmmmm

... Mathew Hatton?

(the boy couldnt fight sleep!)


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> was this claim ever confirmed?


Yes it happened, he said it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

comfla said:


> no no I mean that you're recording light so you cannot record anything faster than light... you'd need to capture some energy which travels faster than light and display it in a way that a human could interpret.... I cannot even imagine the physics involved...


Yes you can record things faster than light


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> I'd say @The L Man. Hes boxed himself into the friend zone more times than any of these men have been in a ring.


why do you keeping trying to rinse me lately? I am not in any friend zone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Mike Tyson for me, the guy was an animal.
> 
> Maybe not the most techniquely gifted but by christ if he hit you then you where going down


This.

Definately not the most technical but the last person i'd want to get in a ring with...

Mayweather / Roy jones junior for skill (not counting any of the olden day guys as I cant be ****d to watch them in grainy black and white)


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The L Man said:


> why do you keeping trying to rinse me lately? I am not in any friend zone


Taking the p!ss buddy, relacks :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Taking the p!ss buddy, relacks :thumb:


i know mate :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes you can record things faster than light


not on a light recorder?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> Probably would have to say *Sugar Ray Leonard *from what I've seen of him, admittedly after the event. His one genuine loss to Roberto Duran was avenged the next fight (in some style) and fought a lot of genuine world class fighters such as Hagler, Hearns, Benitez (and of course Duran).
> 
> Would also mention Larry Holmes who I think was as good as any heavyweight champion ever although he tainted his legacy by continuing far too long and fighting when well past his prime. Had 20 successful world heavyweight title defences in his prime, quite a feat in those days.
> 
> Third place would probably be Amir Khan :rolleye:


ive watched his fight with Hagler, and think Hagler was robbed, he for me was best of that golden generation...been reading up on some old school boxers from way back in the day, but hard to distinguish how good there opponents where....as already said, Roy Jones Jr (who tainted his legacy by fighting for far too long) and mayweather are the top 2 in my eyes


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Defo Tyson from what I've seen - although I haven't seen much boxing from before my time!

If you watch Tyson's first 30 fights, you can appreciate how fast he was and his ring craft. He had plenty of skill, people are just gob smacked by his power that they don't realise how good he was! Would have been better if all the money etc didn't ruin him !

Ricky Hatton was awesome but as much I want to say he was the best, well, he just wasn't!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> I'd say @The L Man. Hes boxed himself into the friend zone more times than any of these men have been in a ring.


he's probably been in a few rings though :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> tripod and night vision cam


you wouldn't even need the night vision cam


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> This.
> 
> Definately not the most technical but the last person i'd want to get in a ring with...
> 
> Mayweather / Roy jones junior for skill (not counting any of the olden day guys as I cant be ****d to watch them in grainy black and white)







technique is pretty solid there.

and yes, that is real time


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> technique is pretty solid there.
> 
> and yes, that is real time


Fcuk me, not seen that before... I just meant that mayweather/jones jnr look a bit more silky


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

The L Man said:


> was this claim ever confirmed?


its more than possible during daylight hours


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> audley harrison


or picasso.. he spent alot of time on the canvas aswell


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

The L Man said:


> was this claim ever confirmed?


I heard he was sooo quick he's shoot his load before even getting it out of his pants!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

This guy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The fella was just raw attacking too


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I've been following boxing since the mid 80s so I guess that I've seen a fair bit. For me the standouts are the following:

Sugar Ray Leonard

Floyd Mayweather Jr (incidentally did you guys know that Sugar Ray Leonard beat Floyd Mayweather Sr?)

Roy Jones

Tommy Hearns

Mike Tyson

Roberto Duran

If I had to pick one I'd go with Sugar Ray Leonard and number two would likely be Mayweather. For me Leonard could do it all. When he needed to box scientifically he was a joy to behold. But when he had to go to the trenches (like in first fight with Hearns) he was good at that also. Was also one of best ever finishers when he had opponent hurt. He didn't really carry his punching power as he moved up in weight, but at welter his power was very good.

Only criticisms of him really is that he avoided a couple of good opponents, notably Aaron The Hawk Pryor. Also think he (along with Hagler, Hearns) avoided Mike McCallum (who really was a criminally underrated fighter, despite being truly great). He also waited for Hagler to "get old" before taking him on, although it's hard to fault him for that since Hagler was in a higher weight class anyway.


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

If you put all the heavy weights in there prime Tyson would win Because it was normally over in round one


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

Money mayweather


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

comfla said:


> not on a light recorder?


Depends on your definition of light


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I think that Bernard Hopkins is also worth at the very least more than a passing mention, considering that he's arguably the greatest middleweight ever..

Now this is a guy who doesn't have half the athleticism of someone like Roy Jones. However he got where he's got through incredible dedication to his craft. He has also had a quiet and steady evolution over the course of his career. He started off as an aggressive slugger without too much technique and evolved into an incredibly sly counter-puncher who lures and lulls his opponents into traps and then counterpunches the feck out of them. Not only does he know every trick in the book, he's also invented a few new ones.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> ive watched his fight with Hagler, and think Hagler was robbed, he for me was best of that golden generation...been reading up on some old school boxers from way back in the day, but hard to distinguish how good there opponents where....as already said, Roy Jones Jr (who tainted his legacy by fighting for far too long) and mayweather are the top 2 in my eyes


Arguable....definitely a close call agreed. Don't forget though that Leonard was naturally a welterweight and had to go up in the weights to fight the likes of Hagler (a full blown middleweight) and Hearns (who was undefeated when they met (32-0 with 30 ko's). Hearns, Hagler, Duran etc will go down as all-time greats for sure, who has Mayweather beaten in comparison is possibly the flaw in naming him?



Bull Terrier said:


> I've been following boxing since the mid 80s so I guess that I've seen a fair bit. For me the standouts are the following:
> 
> Sugar Ray Leonard
> 
> ...


Great post mate and I fully agree with everything you say....you clearly know what you're talking about :thumbup1:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

roy jones jr :thumb: well atleast thats my fav boxer of all time


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Depends on your definition of light


Define bro?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> roy jones jr :thumb: well atleast thats my fav boxer of all time


Roy Jones was an incredible fighter, but he was an entirely different kettle of fish. I think that for punching power, reflexes, stamina, coordination (i.e. overall athleticism) he was in a league of his own. People say that he got "exposed" by Tarver, but that's not really true. The fact is that Jones NEVER had great boxing skills. I can imagine that this statement won't sit right with some, but it is absolutely true. He won multiple championships all the way to heavyweight through his great athleticism, and not from great technique. When he got older, his reflexes got blunt. He started to get hit more, could no longer pull the trigger himself, and didn't have the boxing skills to go back on. That's when he started losing.

If you watch the first fight with Hopkins he won the fight handily. He lost the subsequent rematch (more than a decade later). Why? In first fight he was at height of his powers. Difference is that Hopkins - whilst lacking all physical attributes as compared to Jones - just had amazing boxing fundamentals which still served him when he was past his physical prime. For god's sake he's still making young fighters look stupid well into his middle age.:laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Top 3 (cant decide order)

Tyson

RJJ

Mayweather


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

If you watch alot of Mike Tysons fights when he was around 20 years old and untouchable you would have to say him. His speed, power and knockout ability was something the heavyweight division had never seen. A lot of this stemmed from his determination to be a success, his fear of failure and his attitude to training. If i remember he moved away from his parents to focus on his boxing and viewed his trainer as a father figure. When this trainer died, a lot of anger came into Mike Tysons mind, which is where is aggression came from. This all resulted in him being the heavyweight champion in the world and what many could argue as the greatest boxer that has ever lived.

The downfall came from the rape charge. Watching the documentary and listening to Mike Tyson open up about this issue, talking about jail and watching his fights/looking at his record you would realise that after his jail sentence he was never the same guy again, and this is the guy that many people see nowadays.

Theres never going to be a definite answer as it is impossible to tell but for those years leading up to the rape case, I 100% believe it is Mike Tyson and anybody who watches that documentary and watches his earlier fights will probably think the same. If that rape case had never come about, who knows what more he could have achieved.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Without a shadow of a doubt for me it would be Muhammed Ali the man was almost superhuman he was that quick and just an amazing boxer all round, lets face it for the Foreman fight he was right everyone had Foreman winning, he was too big and strong for Ali but in his infamous words "I'm gonna show you how great I am" he certainly did.

Second in line for me would be Tyson, he was the epitome of an animal, fast as hell and strong as anyone out there, had Cus not died I firmly believe the man would have been absolutely untouchable as the worlds greatest ever boxer.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> Define bro?


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.urbandictionary.com%2Fdefine.php%3Fterm%3Dbro&ei=tSknUqX5C9OQ7Aap7oD4Dg&usg=AFQjCNH8SXUt85GTg2rzZXkbzru-9ZaCUg


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Gotta be Tyson, purely for the entertainment he provided in and out of the ring along with his ghetto irascibility, the rascal. See:






A true warrior/philosopher/sage:


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Why is everyone forgetting Foreman, Frazier, Lewis, Marciano, Dempsey, Ali, etc..?

Marciano won something like 45 out of 45 fights with 40KO'S.

Tyson was ferocious and a great showman, with arguably the best ib to ib punch, but He wasn't #1, more like somewhere in the top ten, number 9 perhaps.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

nathanlowe said:


> If you watch alot of Mike Tysons fights when he was around 20 years old and untouchable you would have to say him. His speed, power and knockout ability was something the heavyweight division had never seen. A lot of this stemmed from his determination to be a success, his fear of failure and his attitude to training. If i remember he moved away from his parents to focus on his boxing and viewed his trainer as a father figure. When this trainer died, a lot of anger came into Mike Tysons mind, which is where is aggression came from. This all resulted in him being the heavyweight champion in the world and what many could argue as the greatest boxer that has ever lived.
> 
> The downfall came from the rape charge. Watching the documentary and listening to Mike Tyson open up about this issue, talking about jail and watching his fights/looking at his record you would realise that after his jail sentence he was never the same guy again, and this is the guy that many people see nowadays.
> 
> Theres never going to be a definite answer as it is impossible to tell but for those years leading up to the rape case, I 100% believe it is Mike Tyson and anybody who watches that documentary and watches his earlier fights will probably think the same. If that rape case had never come about, who knows what more he could have achieved.


I was and still am a huge fan of Tyson. He was a truly great heavyweight who did alot for the sport. If you watch his fights though when he was in his prime he always had problems with taller fighters, especially ones who weren't afraid of him. Apart from the Buster Douglas fight, watch his fight with Tony Tucker. Tucker deservedly lost the fight, but he still gave a good show of himself and even rocked Tyson with an uppercut. Another tall fighter who wasn't scared of Tyson was Bonecrusher Smith. When he opened up on Tyson he really showed that he could put the hurt on him. Larry Holmes - himself one of the greatest ever heavyweights - despite being horrendously out of shape for their fight still managed to keep Tyson at bay for a while and didn't do that badly really.

Personally I think that a few other heavies always would have had Tyson's number, such as Lennox Lewis and Evander Holyfield.

In my final analysis I'd say that Tyson was the ultimate wrecking ball for lesser heavyweights - more so than any other in history - but he wasn't invincible in the roster of all-time heavyweights.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't even think this is possible to answer. I have a few in mind but still end up thinking about other greats in the game then it becomes even more impossible. A good few greats from past to present. I can't give you one name I could prob give you ten. Everyone has there own opinion


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Roy Jones was an incredible fighter, but he was an entirely different kettle of fish. I think that for punching power, reflexes, stamina, coordination (i.e. overall athleticism) he was in a league of his own. People say that he got "exposed" by Tarver, but that's not really true. The fact is that Jones NEVER had great boxing skills. I can imagine that this statement won't sit right with some, but it is absolutely true. He won multiple championships all the way to heavyweight through his great athleticism, and not from great technique. When he got older, his reflexes got blunt. He started to get hit more, could no longer pull the trigger himself, and didn't have the boxing skills to go back on. That's when he started losing.
> 
> If you watch the first fight with Hopkins he won the fight handily. He lost the subsequent rematch (more than a decade later). Why? In first fight he was at height of his powers. Difference is that Hopkins - whilst lacking all physical attributes as compared to Jones - just had amazing boxing fundamentals which still served him when he was past his physical prime. For god's sake he's still making young fighters look stupid well into his middle age.:laugh:


but, on the flipside, does being the greatest boxer of all time mean your accomplishments throughout career, or does it mean how good you where at your peak..always like hearing others opinions....you ever watch RJJ in Olympic FInal, was comical the decision


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wonder how good Edwin Valero would have been hadn't he decided to be a bad husband


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

barsnack said:


> wonder how good Edwin Valero would have been hadn't he decided to be a bad husband


Same goes for Paul Sykes... You being from Leeds should've heard of this man.

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWFOdENQ5TM&client=mv-google&guid=&gl=GB&hl=en-GB


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Same goes for Paul Sykes... You being from Leeds should've heard of this man.


you haven't seen the part of my 'location' that says 'irish lad living in'??? but not heard of him, but goinna give him a google......through another into the hat, Parnell Whitaker, amazing defence


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> but, on the flipside, does being the greatest boxer of all time mean your accomplishments throughout career, or does it mean how good you where at your peak..always like hearing others opinions....you ever watch RJJ in Olympic FInal, was comical the decision


That's a very good question, and my answer would probably change according to how I'm feeling on any particular day.. I think longevity should also be part of the equation though when evaluating how great a fighter is.

All told though, Jones still had a long career in boxing. He started pro career in late 80s and went on slide in about 2003. That's not bad going really because he moved up very quickly through the ranks after turning pro.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

shame the many pacquiao fight couldn't happen when both were in their primes!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you haven't seen the part of my 'location' that says 'irish lad living in'??? but not heard of him, but goinna give him a google......through another into the hat, Parnell Whitaker, amazing defence


Yeah, missed the Irish bit.

Be sure to google Him and check some youtube clips.

He was well known even here in Manchester, so He must have been notorious in Leeds where He spent most of His life - apart from jail.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

tyson from an entertainment perspective, people who say he's the best from a boxing perspective are idiots. joe louis was the best boxer ever IMO


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Yeah, missed the Irish bit.
> 
> Be sure to google Him and check some youtube clips.
> 
> He was well known even here in Manchester, so He must have been notorious in Leeds where He spent most of His life - apart from jail.


sounds like a horrible cnut...nice little read though, his 2 sons in jail now for murder..theres a documentary on youtube bout him might give a watch later


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> wonder how good Edwin Valero would have been hadn't he decided to be a bad husband


Good call mate.

Another one who I thought had amazing potential was Ike Ibeabuchi. Shame he was such a headcase.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> This.
> 
> Definately not the most technical but the last person i'd want to get in a ring with...
> 
> Mayweather / Roy jones junior for skill (not counting any of the olden day guys as I cant be ****d to watch them in grainy black and white)


id say mike Tyson and lennox lewis were 2 of the most technical fighters ive ever seen, especially out of modern day era heavyweights.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

barsnack said:


> sounds like a horrible cnut...nice little read though, his 2 sons in jail now for murder..theres a documentary on youtube bout him might give a watch later


It's a great watch, believe you me.

I posted the first part of His youtube documentary just above.

He comes out with some great one liners, but He's evidently a cvnt.

Dead now anyway.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> tyson from an entertainment perspective, people who say he's the best from a boxing perspective are idiots. joe louis was the best boxer ever IMO


could Louis ever survive the early onslaught from Tyson?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Some fighters appear to be absolutely amazing when you see them with lesser competition, but look totally different - even ordinary - when they go in with truly stiff competition. A few who come to mind are guys like Herol Graham and Kirkland Laing. These two - especially Graham - just seemed incredible in domestic fights with as much natural talent as you can imagine. But they they both used to come undone when they really had to perform. Notable exception though was when Kirkland Laing outpointed Roberto Duran - what an upset that was. And then the idiot skived off for the rest of the year. Real wasted career that was.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed the benn eubanks fights too


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

So many greats to be honest and different styles.

Ali,,,Jack Dempsy,,Sugar ray Robison,,sugar ray leonard,,Roberto Duran,,rocky Marciano,,,joe Louis,,jack Johnson,,,Julio cesar chavez,,,and Mike Tyson

Like I say just far too many in different eras but all great legends


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hagler hurns ben Tyson rocky


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

P4P Mayweather all day long....However theres Roy Jones Jr I feel is up there with the best of them as a couple of others have said insanly quick at middleweight and always entertained in his fights lol

Tyson and Ali for Heavyweight without a doubt (Audlely Harrison)

Mayweather and Sugar Ray Robinson for the lighter weights

This guy comes close to being the greatest though

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Buckley_%28boxer%29


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

Ali and Tyson!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

If Tyson was so good, as so many here claim, why did He avoid fighting George Foreman even at the ripe old age of 45?

Even Cus', Mike's trainer for years, said; His style of fighting would be suicide Vs Foreman's.

I appreciate that many here are young pup's in their 20s that perhaps only caught the tail end of 90s boxing , but some of these comments about the "Best ever" boxer are odd.

Tyson was good in His prime when He avoided the greats like Foreman, but He often come unstuck later on, particularly against taller opponents.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather by far a lot of people won't admit it until he's old and wrinkled. like Ali was hated until he got Parkinson's now he's a legend


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> If Tyson was so good, as so many here claim, why did He avoid fighting George Foreman even at the ripe old age of 45?
> 
> Even Cus', Mike's trainer for years, said; His style of fighting would be suicide Vs Foreman's.
> 
> ...


Agree with you that Tyson ducked foreman but it would of been a great fight between two great fighters...last bit isnt significant though he was out of his prime when he struggled with the taller opponents. Foreman also admitted he wasn't ready for the Tyson fight...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> was this claim ever confirmed?


He was fast but im pretty much certain he couldnt travel quicker than the speed of light haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

DanielScrilla said:


> Floyd Mayweather by far a lot of people won't admit it until he's old and wrinkled. like Ali was hated until he got Parkinson's now he's a legend


hes a quality fighter but him n paquiao are just as bad as each other at ducking n cherrypicking opponents


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Glais said:


> Agree with you that Tyson ducked foreman but it would of been a great fight between two great fighters...last bit isnt significant though he was out of his prime when he struggled with the taller opponents. Foreman also admitted he wasn't ready for the Tyson fight...


Yeah, true mate.

I completely forgot about the Bruno Vs Tyson fight, and Bruno was real tall.

Remember watching that fight.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Yeah, true mate.
> 
> I completely forgot about the Bruno Vs Tyson fight, and Bruno was real tall.
> 
> Remember watching that fight.


Tyson still knocked him out though right? 3rd round?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Glais said:


> hes a quality fighter but him n paquiao are just as bad as each other at ducking n cherrypicking opponents


why do people always blame the fighters, you not aware there both with different Promotions and cable channels, that's where the real problem is..there both professional fighters who would fight each other, if it wasn't for all the politics with boxing, having 4 divisons and rival promotions who hate eachother, is killing boxing....I doubt either fighter ducked eachother, the powers that be couldn't agree terms, so many potential classic fights be ruined this way


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyway, the be all and end all of it is that all the greats are now retired and dead.

Now we're lumbered with the likes of Tyson Fury, Haye, and all the other dross.

Not something I would pay to watch now at all.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Glais said:


> Tyson still knocked him out though right? 3rd round?


Yup sure did.....

Bruno was a slugger, but just too slow iirc.

He was practically built like a bodybuilder which didn't help imo.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

barsnack said:


> why do people always blame the fighters, you not aware there both with different Promotions and cable channels, that's where the real problem is..there both professional fighters who would fight each other, if it wasn't for all the politics with boxing, having 4 divisons and rival promotions who hate eachother, is killing boxing....I doubt either fighter ducked eachother, the powers that be couldn't agree terms, so many potential classic fights be ruined this way


agree with you for the most part that there is so much politics involved. Wouldn't mind going back to the old days with one title per division!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Yup sure did.....
> 
> Bruno was a slugger, but just too slow iirc.
> 
> He was practically built like a bodybuilder which didn't help imo.


Who's your fave heavyweight mate? Bruno in the current heavyweight divison would be insane!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Anyway, the be all and end all of it is that all the greats are now retired and dead.
> 
> Now we're lumbered with the likes of Tyson Fury, Haye, and all the other dross.
> 
> Not something I would pay to watch now at all.


Some great match ups coming up, whether they turn out to be good is another thing

mayweather v alvarez

marquez v Bradley

GGG V Stevens

pacman v rios

froch v groves etc


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Glais said:


> Who's your fave heavyweight mate? Bruno in the current heavyweight divison would be insane!


Not into watching boxing at all now, but In the collection of Videos I have, I would have to say;

Foreman, Louis, Liston, Ali, Holyfield, and an handful of others.

Re Bruno, I completely agree- He would annihilate the bums and journeyMen of today.

Can't stand that idiot Tyson Fury.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Some great match ups coming up, whether they turn out to be good is another thing
> 
> mayweather v alvarez
> 
> ...


Looking 4ward to marquez v Bradley mate, marquez is an absolute warrior. Wouldn't mind seeing pac return fight after the KO


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Not into watching boxing at all now, but In the collection of Videos I have, I would have to say;
> 
> Foreman, Louis, Liston, Ali, Holyfield, and an handful of others.
> 
> ...


Tyson fury is an absolute bellend. Holyfield true champion; dominated in the divisions he tried. Bruno just unlucky to be in a moderately strong division at the time compared to now hehe


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> Tyson fury is an absolute bellend. Holyfield true champion; dominated in the divisions he tried. Bruno just unlucky to be in a moderately strong division at the time compared to now hehe


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Bob Sapp.....


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

As a kid I loved middle weights, for me Sugar Ray Leonard, Roberto Duran and Starving Marvin Haggler, I loved watching these guys.

Sugar Ray Leonard was the showman, Haggler the bruiser and Duran was just a ****ing animal


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


>


lool only he could achieve that!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Marvin Hagggler has my vote.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyson for me, without doubt before all that rape and prison milarky.

Absolute beast of a guy, great to watch.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Some great match ups coming up, whether they turn out to be good is another thing
> 
> mayweather v alvarez
> 
> ...


You missed one out that could top them all....






It's on the Mayweather Alvarez undercard. I reckon it could steal the show....


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Cherry picking are you crazy lol gurrero cotto Ortiz Mosley marques hatton del a Hoya judah he beat every single one of them in his last 10 fights.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

The 60's and 70's were the golden years in boxing for me. Way before my time but I studied them on VHS. The Fights between Ali and Joe frazier are my all time favourites. I think Ali was the best all round boxer of all time. Not jumping on any bandwagon that is just my honest opinion. I think Lenny McLean would have beet him though,


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

DanielScrilla said:


> Cherry picking are you crazy lol gurrero cotto Ortiz Mosley marques hatton del a Hoya judah he beat every single one of them in his last 10 fights.


Oscar de a hoya- Oscar was past his prime

hatton-didnt fight hatton at his prime weight class, altho I agree hatton was a good fighter

Judah-hardly a all time great fighter was coming off a loss anyway.

Cotto-Give you that, although already battered by pacquioa

Gurrero-really?! paper champion at best

If he fought de lay hoya, cotto, pacquaio at their prime and without catch weight boxing fans wouldn't call him being a cherrypicker


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Used to enjoy prince naseem hamed fights,a right show boater.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Some great match ups coming up, whether they turn out to be good is another thing
> 
> mayweather v alvarez
> 
> ...


Matthyse v Garcia on mayweather undercard, might turn out better than the top billing fight :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Matthyse v Garcia on mayweather undercard, might turn out better than the top billing fight :thumbup1:


so true, gonna be interesting to see what alvarez can do tho


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tyson

Absolute monster! Anyone who bites off someone's ear is a hero in my book


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Tyson, hands down! In his prime he would have destroyed anyone.

Saul Alvarez is one for the future though, Mayweather is about to taste defeat for the first time!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Philippines' Manny Pacquiao was, and still is (but perhaps not to the same degree as in his younger days) absolutely incredible! I think in Europe we didn't really get to see what he was doing years ago and really only became generally aware of him following his destruction (literally!) of Ricky Hatton. Check out some of his older fights and you'll see why there are repeated discussions about him being the best pound-for-pound fighter of all time. I reckon he is and he's my pick for this thread.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Anyone who bites off someone's ear is a hero in my book


As someone who once had part of his ear bitten off, I beg to differ......


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

The first Gatti v Ward fight is probably the best fight I have ever seen. Roy Jones JR was amazing, if calzaghe would have fought him in his prime calzaghe wouldn't have lasted 3 rounds same goes for Lennox lewis v Tyson. If that fight had been in 89 lewis would have had his dreadlocks on the canvas before his corner men sat down.People forget about eubank too, those fights he had with Carl Thompson were fantastic. I can't pick a best.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> As someone who once had part of his ear bitten off, I beg to differ......


Ouch

Yeah he's a cnut, but I'd never say it to his face


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Jose Louis Castillo when he was robbed in his first fight with Mayweather :laugh: The problem with Mayweather similar to the likes of Calzaghe is the questionable quality of peak fighters faced in their era.

Tyson was an animal but when he came up against a man on the brink with no fear in Douglas - he couldnt find a way. I also believe technical/clever fighters ie Holyfield and Lewis always had his number 9in10 even if he was at his raw peak.

For me its p4p Leonard followed by Ali. Just no arguing with the quality they both faced time and again imo.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I can only go off what I've seen and Im too young to remeber robinson, ali etc.

Top 3:

1: Mayweather

2: Jones jr (prime)

3: Pernell Whittaker


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

For me it's gotta be rocky Marciano

True talent


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mat. said:


> For me it's gotta be rocky Marciano
> 
> True talent


He was tough and durable and could hit like a truck but he was not the best boxer ever, he wasnt even the best heavyweight ever. Ali, Holmes, Tyson, Lewis and Holyfield would have wiped the floor with him. Cant argue with his record but some of his decision victories are heavily scrutinised and called in to question. Boxing was heavily controlled by the Mob back then and Marciano was a favourite of theres due to being Italian


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

barry mcguigan is the don


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

But mayweathers way past his prime???


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Why is everyone forgetting Foreman, Frazier, Lewis, Marciano, Dempsey, Ali, etc..?
> 
> Marciano won something like 45 out of 45 fights with 40KO'S.
> 
> Tyson was ferocious and a great showman, with arguably the best ib to ib punch, but He wasn't #1, more like somewhere in the top ten, number 9 perhaps.


This.Marciano was 48/0.If we going to be pedantic, his record has not been surpassed. Foreman and Ali would have exposed Tyson.Imho.Ali was far smarter and cannier and would have kept Tyson at arms length,and outpointed him.Ali has supernatural punch resistance,as his fight with Foreman confirmed. All pure speculation of course.

Pound for pound Id still go for the experts choice, Sugar Ray Robinson.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Jose Louis Castillo when he was robbed in his first fight with Mayweather :laugh: The problem with Mayweather similar to the likes of Calzaghe is the questionable quality of peak fighters faced in their era.
> 
> Tyson was an animal but when he came up against a man on the brink with no fear in Douglas - he couldnt find a way. I also believe technical/clever fighters ie Holyfield and Lewis always had his number 9in10 even if he was at his raw peak.
> 
> For me its p4p Leonard followed by Ali. Just no arguing with the quality they both faced time and again imo.


He wasn't robbed, it was close but think people try and nit pick fighters they wanna hate...may weather destroyed him in rematch...with may weather, he doesn't just win, he never looks like he's in trouble


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

I've watched a lot boxing in my time and for me two are stand out

Sugar Ray Robinson greatest boxer ever for me.

Money Mayweather, best in this era.

Tyson had the world at his feet, but his legacy is ruined, Foreman was twice the boxer.

One boxer I loved watching was Nigel Benn just for his heart alone.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> He wasn't robbed, it was close but think people try and nit pick fighters they wanna hate...may weather destroyed him in rematch...with may weather, he doesn't just win, he never looks like he's in trouble


Well Mayweathers one of my favourite in the modern era mate but even i can see that the opposition he has faced is poor in comparison to other greats. The one match he really needed against a prime pacman didnt happen and the big names he's beaten all have question marks against them in one way or another. I mean he couldnt even be bothered to make the weight against an already blown up marquez which is pretty dissapointing and it was sad to see another legend like marquez treated like that.

My point with castillo is that he's not as invincible as some believe and could be hit. Although he dominated the rematch and was on a learning curve i still thought it was a loss.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan100% said:


> I've watched a lot boxing in my time and for me two are stand out
> 
> Sugar Ray Robinson greatest boxer ever for me.
> 
> ...


ah Nigel Benn....he gave value for money...them were the days Eubank. watson, and Benn

Has Barrie Mcguigan had a mention yet..?


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> ah Nigel Benn....he gave value for money...them were the days Eubank. watson, and Benn
> 
> Has Barrie Mcguigan had a mention yet..?


Yes all on itv aswell


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dan100% said:


> I've watched a lot boxing in my time and for me two are stand out
> 
> Sugar Ray Robinson greatest boxer ever for me.
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

essexboy said:


> This.Marciano was 48/0.If we going to be pedantic, his record has not been surpassed. Foreman and Ali would have exposed Tyson.Imho.Ali was far smarter and cannier and would have kept Tyson at arms length,and outpointed him.Ali has supernatural punch resistance,as his fight with Foreman confirmed. All pure speculation of course.
> 
> Pound for pound Id still go for the experts choice, Sugar Ray Robinson.


not a bad record

Joe Calzaghe

Global ID 5364

sex male

birthdate 1972-03-23

suspensions

report

division super middleweight

stance southpaw

height 5? 11? / 180cm

reach 73? / 185cm

US ID 038548

alias Pride of Wales / Italian Dragon

country United Kingdom

residence Newbridge, Wales, United Kingdom

birth place Hammersmith, London, United Kingdom

birth name Joseph Calzaghe

*won 46 (KO 32) + lost 0 (KO 0) + drawn 0 = 46*

rounds boxed 262 KO% 69.57


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Well Mayweathers one of my favourite in the modern era mate but even i can see that the opposition he has faced is poor in comparison to other greats. The one match he really needed against a prime pacman didnt happen and the big names he's beaten all have question marks against them in one way or another. I mean he couldnt even be bothered to make the weight against an already blown up marquez which is pretty dissapointing and it was sad to see another legend like marquez treated like that.
> 
> My point with castillo is that he's not as invincible as some believe and could be hit. Although he dominated the rematch and was on a learning curve i still thought it was a loss.


He doesnt and didnt need Paquiao. Him fighting Canelo who is the best upcoming fighter shows you he has balls. You could say the same about Paquiao, he fought more or less the same fighters only difference is Paquiao fought them after coming off losses and heavy defeats (Ricky Hatton,Shane Mosely, Miguel Cotto, Antonio Margarito)


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Roy Jones junior, amazing


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Roy Jones junior, amazing


Before he pi**ed it all away


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> He doesnt and didnt need Paquiao. Him fighting Canelo who is the best upcoming fighter shows you he has balls. You could say the same about Paquiao, he fought more or less the same fighters only difference is Paquiao fought them after coming off losses and heavy defeats (Ricky Hatton,Shane Mosely, Miguel Cotto, Antonio Margarito)


Yes and he's the best fighter today but the debate here is best fighter ever and Mayweather has no real career defining fight. He has no foreman, frazier, hagler, hearns against his name. No greats at their peak and and the correct weight. Pacquiao v mayweather would have helped somewhat and it didnt happen. And while always proving difficult to beat hes had some real close decisions against a guy who was done and a guy who was nothing more than a solid opponent. Also while you say pacquiao has fought guys off losses you could also say may has picked off some of pacquaios losses. Both are as bad as each other.

No doubt the guys class but i just cant put him up there with the real greats. Im sure most of the guys saying hes the best ever will be in their 20s.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Before he pi**ed it all away


you mean he got old and his body couldn't take it anymore right?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Well Mayweathers one of my favourite in the modern era mate but even i can see that the opposition he has faced is poor in comparison to other greats. The one match he really needed against a prime pacman didnt happen and the big names he's beaten all have question marks against them in one way or another. I mean he couldnt even be bothered to make the weight against an already blown up marquez which is pretty dissapointing and it was sad to see another legend like marquez treated like that.
> 
> My point with castillo is that he's not as invincible as some believe and could be hit. Although he dominated the rematch and was on a learning curve i still thought it was a loss.


he hurt his rotary cut in training then hurt it more in first role, so he fought southpaw, and also had a KO in 2nd rd of Castillo, which was wrongly given as a slip..just saying


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Yes and he's the best fighter today but the debate here is best fighter ever and Mayweather *has no real career defining fight*. He has no foreman, frazier, hagler, hearns against his name. No greats at their peak and and the correct weight. Pacquiao v mayweather would have helped somewhat and it didnt happen. And while always proving difficult to beat hes had some real close decisions against a guy who was done and a guy who was nothing more than a solid opponent. Also while you say pacquiao has fought guys off losses you could also say may has picked off some of pacquaios losses. Both are as bad as each other.
> 
> No doubt the guys class but i just cant put him up there with the real greats. Im sure most of the guys saying hes the best ever will be in their 20s.


not his fault, funnily enough, Floyd Senior gave an interview few months stating the reason Floyd jr cant be stated as greatest ever, is he didn't fight in a golden age...same can be said as Tyson when he was a beast....argument about pacman and mayweather fighting eachothers loses, not exactly true, and were talking only a few, and that's the same with most rival boxers within a divison or three


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> he hurt his rotary cut in training then hurt it more in first role, so he fought southpaw, and also had a KO in 2nd rd of Castillo, which was wrongly given as a slip..just saying


I know mate and he won the second fight by decision too but i ask you this. Castillo, old oscar, weight drained jmm....all decisions. How do the stack against duran, hearns and hagler? Some of which involving going out of the comfort zone and fighting above weight.

Not Mayweathers fault no but when talking about the best you should look at the oppone ts.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> not his fault, funnily enough, Floyd Senior gave an interview few months stating the reason Floyd jr cant be stated as greatest ever, is he didn't fight in a golden age...same can be said as Tyson when he was a beast....argument about pacman and mayweather fighting eachothers loses, not exactly true, and were talking only a few, and that's the same with most rival boxers within a divison or three


Mate i agree with this which is why imo he cant go down as the best. Even if he beat pacman which ivr no doubt he wouldve, hes naturay bigger so that would be held agaibst him. Not his fault though no. Best of this era no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyson in his hungry prime before the death of his trainer and other crap.

Mayweather is by far the most technically gifted boxer the world will ever see.

Can't wait for the Alvarez fight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I know mate and he won the second fight by decision too but i ask you this. Castillo, old oscar, weight drained jmm....all decisions. How do the stack against duran, hearns and hagler? Some of which involving going out of the comfort zone and fighting above weight.
> 
> Not Mayweathers fault no but when talking about the best you should look at the oppone ts.


different type of fighters, haggler, duran, hearns where all aggressive fighters known for their power, mayweather is a defensive boxer...art of boxing is 'hitting without getting hit'...doesn't matter if its over 12 rds decision or 10 second KO, its the winning that counts (sorry for sounding like ive nicked this from a Hollywood film)...best fighter beside mayweather in world for me at the minute is Guillermo Rigondeaux, but he wont get much attention cause he isn't a KO artist, but is an incredible boxer.....when he fought Oscar, mayweather was 10lbs lighter than Oscar for that fight who only came down one divison, so wasn't drained


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> different type of fighters, haggler, duran, hearns where all aggressive fighters known for their power, mayweather is a defensive boxer...art of boxing is 'hitting without getting hit'...doesn't matter if its over 12 rds decision or 10 second KO, its the winning that counts (sorry for sounding like ive nicked this from a Hollywood film)...best fighter beside mayweather in world for me at the minute is Guillermo Rigondeaux, but he wont get much attention cause he isn't a KO artist, but is an incredible boxer.....when he fought Oscar, mayweather was 10lbs lighter than Oscar for that fight who only came down one divison, so wasn't drained


I know mate but decisions against spent oscar, shane and pumped up jmm, while big names... its not really that impressive is it? I mean oscar and shane at their peaks would be awesome but they were nowhere near it. JMM is awesome in my eyes and was up against it as it was but for may to take a fine with his money and come in overweight was disrespectful.

Hagler, hearns, duran yes all aggressive bit may doesnt have this on the resume. Look through it and whike its a good collection... its hard to pick anything oustanding.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I know mate but decisions against spent oscar, shane and pumped up jmm, while big names... its not really that impressive is it? I mean oscar and shane at their peaks would be awesome but they were nowhere near it. JMM is awesome in my eyes and was up against it as it was but for may to take a fine with his money and come in overweight was disrespectful.
> 
> Hagler, hearns, duran yes all aggressive bit may doesnt have this on the resume. Look through it and whike its a good collection... its hard to pick anything oustanding.


Has a record of 21-0 (10 KOs) in World Title fights.

Has a record of 19-0 (7 KOs) against former or current world titlists. Won against Genaro Hernandez, Gregorio Vargas, Diego Corrales, Carlos Hernandez, Jesus Chavez, Jose Luis Castillo (twice), DeMarcus Corley, Arturo Gatti, Sharmba Mitchell, Zab Judah, Carlos Manuel Baldomir, Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton, Juan Manuel Marquez, Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz, Miguel Cotto, and Robert Guerrero.

your mental if you think that's not outstanding...and mayweather is around the same age give ot take a year as some of the washed up fighters you mentioned


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Has a record of 21-0 (10 KOs) in World Title fights.
> 
> Has a record of 19-0 (7 KOs) against former or current world titlists. Won against Genaro Hernandez, Gregorio Vargas, Diego Corrales, Carlos Hernandez, Jesus Chavez, Jose Luis Castillo (twice), DeMarcus Corley, Arturo Gatti, Sharmba Mitchell, Zab Judah, Carlos Manuel Baldomir, Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton, Juan Manuel Marquez, Shane Mosley, Victor Ortiz, Miguel Cotto, and Robert Guerrero.
> 
> your mental if you think that's not outstanding...and mayweather is around the same age give ot take a year as some of the washed up fighters you mentioned


See youve looked at the collection and the names. Thats not a true reflection of whos hot at the time. Calzaghe has eubank, jones and hopkins on his record lol.

Go through it and pick out his two best wins.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> See youve looked at the collection and the names. Thats not a true reflection of whos hot at the time. Calzaghe has eubank, jones and hopkins on his record lol.
> 
> Go through it and pick out his two best wins.


so your saying everyone haggler etc fought where greats.........for me the first Castillo win due to rotary cuff injury in first rd, especially since when it didn't flare up, Castillo only landed 3 of 27 shots...and defeating Corrales, who was p4p ranked and undefeated, mayweather destroyed them...put it this way, take mayweather and your pacman out, people would lok at them names and also of names pacman beat, and hold them in higher esteem,its just mayweather makes it look so easy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> See youve looked at the collection and the names. Thats not a true reflection of whos hot at the time. Calzaghe has eubank, jones and *hopkins *on his record lol.
> 
> Go through it and pick out his two best wins.


I cant take you serious anyomore laughing at his win over current world champion Hopkins


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> so your saying everyone haggler etc fought where greats.........for me the first Castillo win due to rotary cuff injury in first rd, especially since when it didn't flare up, Castillo only landed 3 of 27 shots...and defeating Corrales, who was p4p ranked and undefeated, mayweather destroyed them...put it this way, take mayweather and your pacman out, people would lok at them names and also of names pacman beat, and hold them in higher esteem,its just mayweather makes it look so easy


He makes it look so easy that everyone that wants to look for a flaw in Mayweather's record assumes the guy he's beating is past it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I cant take you serious anyomore laughing at his win over current world champion Hopkins


Aww cmon now, youre twisting words my friend. You know fine well what that means.

Hopkins is a great tactician. He still has it in him to steal victories. But hes not the same. Calzaghe wouldnt have had the win if hed fought him at the right time is what im saying. Hopkins although current champion is waaay past his best and now very capable of losing. Fvck hes lost to chad dawson whos nothin more than solid. Hes competitive still but nowhere near the same. My point is it makes calzaghe look better. Much like de la hoya, jmm, mosley make the mayweather record look better. They weren't all operating near their peak though.



barsnack said:


> so your saying everyone haggler etc fought where greats.........for me the first Castillo win due to rotary cuff injury in first rd, especially since when it didn't flare up, Castillo only landed 3 of 27 shots...and defeating Corrales, who was p4p ranked and undefeated, mayweather destroyed them...put it this way, take mayweather and your pacman out, people would lok at them names and also of names pacman beat, and hold them in higher esteem,its just mayweather makes it look so easy


Again nope. Its a good record but my point is its nothing close to leonards where you can go through and sift out a number of individual great victories with little question marks. You are thinking im putting him down. Well im not im just saying record for record its nowhere near as close.

Corrales is the best win for me on it and i dunno what that says really. Great great fighter but where is corrales on the best of all time standings. Is he above hagler, hears and duran?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Aww cmon now, youre twisting words my friend. You know fine well what that means.
> 
> Hopkins is a great tactician. He still has it in him to steal victories. But hes not the same. Calzaghe wouldnt have had the win if hed fought him at the right time is what im saying. Hopkins although current champion is waaay past his best and now very capable of losing. Fvck hes lost to chad dawson whos nothin more than solid. Hes competitive still but nowhere near the same. My point is it makes calzaghe look better. Much like de la hoya, jmm, mosley make the mayweather record look better. They weren't all operating near their peak though.
> 
> ...


haggler, duran, hearns, leonard all beat eachother so aren't they cancelled out...we'll never agree....Hopkins was in his prime when calazage beat him...he was just a different type fighter, Hopkins evolved from offensive to defensive fighter in early to mid 2000's


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Barrie Mcguigan had a mention yet..?


errr what for ? we are talking about the best boxer ever and how can one mention Barrie "Im a stupid irish cnut with little singing voice" Mcquigan - I could not stand that guy for some reason - got up at 2 am to watch a plumber take three weeks off of work to prepare - and battered him in las vegas.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The problem about Boxing dynasties is the end overshadows the peak. Foreman, Ali, Tyson,RJJ's most recent memories are of beatable and flawed athlete.

Mayweather in his peak beat everyone, but as he ages and slows he has been extremely 'selective' to say the least to protect his record and legacy.

But at his age, he should be washed up. A loss now in theory shouldn't be a blemish. But boxing fans seem to judge him as if he is in his prime now when talking best P4P EVER

You could say he's in a lose/lose situation, but the mother****er still finds a way to win.

still a douche though :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> errr what for ? we are talking about the best boxer ever and how can one mention Barrie "Im a stupid irish cnut with little singing voice" Mcquigan - I could not stand that guy for some reason - got up at 2 am to watch a plumber take three weeks off of work to prepare - and battered him in las vegas.


im irish and I hate mcguigan


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> haggler, duran, hearns, leonard all beat eachother so aren't they cancelled out...we'll never agree....Hopkins was in his prime when calazage beat him...he was just a different type fighter, Hopkins evolved from offensive to defensive fighter in early to mid 2000's


I dont recall hearns or hagler beating sugar mate. Duran did but was avenged not once but twice.

Hmm hopkins at his peak. Now i csnt take you serious. The same guy who got beat convincingly by JT?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I dont recall hearns or hagler beating sugar mate. Duran did but was avenged not once but twice.
> 
> Hmm hopkins at his peak. Now i csnt take you serious. The same guy who got beat convincingly by JT?


To be fair Hearns deserved the win in their rematch, even Leonard admitted as much.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I dont recall hearns or hagler beating sugar mate. Duran did but was avenged not once but twice.
> 
> Hmm hopkins at his peak. Now i csnt take you serious. The same guy who got beat convincingly by JT?


Mayweathers fought everyone whos relevent at the time in his division, even Ortiz was the p4p number 1 contender when they fought, Mosely had just batterd Margarito..Who do you expect Mayweather to fight? A heavyweight or summin?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I dont recall hearns or hagler beating sugar mate. Duran did but was avenged not once but twice.
> 
> Hmm hopkins at his peak. Now i csnt take you serious. The same guy who got beat convincingly by JT?


Hopkins, like Mayweather, adapts to whoever they fight as they age...boxing isn't about flash KO's...anyhow I said they all beat eachother, meant within the 4 at some point...every fighter can be beat on a off night or by someone who they find their style hard to combat...anyway, Hopkins did start slow in that fight but came on stron over last 4 rds, and many writers did give it to Hopkins, which I wouldn't agree with, so wasn't exactly convincing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mayweathers fought everyone whos relevent at the time in his division, even Ortiz was the p4p number 1 contender when they fought, Mosely had just batterd Margarito..Who do you expect Mayweather to fight? A heavyweight or summin?


he did fight Big Show and broke his nose:thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> he did fight Big Show and broke his nose:thumbup1:


Cos hes that good people expect him to go up weights at his age its crazy, he's already going up to fight Canelo who will prob be a good 10-15lbs heavier come fight night.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Cos hes that good people expect him to go up weights at his age its crazy, he's already going up to fight Canelo who will prob be a good 10-15lbs heavier come fight night.


if hes so good, why the catchweight?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Glais said:


> if hes so good, why the catchweight?


Because Canelo's team said they'd be happy to fight at a catchweight, they actually suggested it so why would Mayweather say no? And you have to remember how much more Canelo will weigh on fight night


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

How about Tommy Morrison prior to contracting HIV. Only lost 3 of his 52 fights. Just discovered he actually just passed away at the age of 44 on 1st September  RIP. (most will remember him as Tommy Gunn from Rocky)

My personal faces are RJJ and Tyson in their primes.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Because Canelo's team said they'd be happy to fight at a catchweight, they actually suggested it so why would Mayweather say no? And you have to remember how much more Canelo will weigh on fight night


true but Floyd owns a belt at light middleweight just like alvarez, dunno why canelo suggested it. Just gives even more reason for haters to hate on Floyd tho when he didn't offer it lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Glais said:


> true but Floyd owns a belt at light middleweight just like alvarez, dunno why canelo suggested it. Just gives even more reason for haters to hate on Floyd tho when he didn't offer it lol


canelo will come in at 15lbs plus heavier, and to be fair to canelo, he should focus on middleweight and leave the higher divisons alone


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Personally I don't think that Mayweather is ever scared of anybody. Almost true to his name he thinks like a businessman and does a risk-reward evaluation. He won't fight a high-risk fighter unless the money is almost off the chart. Not because he's scared, but it has to be worth his while. He always wins of course, because he's an amazing fighter, but he still has to dig very deep when he's in against high-level opponents, however easy he may make it look.

To be fair to the guy he has taken on some really tough opposition and he nearly always takes them to school. I'd have loved to see him square off against Pacman, but fight has now lost appeal and I doubt it'll ever be made in any case.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

RS86 said:


> How about Tommy Morrison prior to contracting HIV. Only lost 3 of his 52 fights. Just discovered he actually just passed away at the age of 44 on 1st September  RIP. (most will remember him as Tommy Gunn from Rocky)
> 
> My personal faces are RJJ and Tyson in their primes.


How can Tommy Morrison be the best ever? mad statement


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Personally I don't think that Mayweather is ever scared of anybody. Almost true to his name he thinks like a businessman and does a risk-reward evaluation. He won't fight a high-risk fighter unless the money is almost off the chart. Not because he's scared, but it has to be worth his while. He always wins of course, because he's an amazing fighter, but he still has to dig very deep when he's in against high-level opponents, however easy he may make it look.
> 
> To be fair to the guy he has taken on some really tough opposition and he nearly always takes them to school. I'd have loved to see him square off against Pacman, but fight has now lost appeal and I doubt it'll ever be made in any case.


Cotto v Mayweather was a great fight


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mayweathers fought everyone whos relevent at the time in his division, even Ortiz was the p4p number 1 contender when they fought, Mosely had just batterd Margarito..Who do you expect Mayweather to fight? A heavyweight or summin?


You guys cant read or somethin?

Hes beat all the opposition (albeit cstchweights, pumped up opponents etc)

BUT my point is i judge the GOAT by his record and his record albeit comprehensive isnt as strong imo opinion as that of SRL.

corrales, castillo and oscar just doesnt stack against hagler ,hearns and duran no way.

Jmm csme into the mayweather figjt with no experience at the weight and out of his depth. Duran got himself accustomed at higher weights first.

I am not maywether bashing, hes the best around now but his record isnt really comlarable at all to SRLs


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Personally I don't think that Mayweather is ever scared of anybody. Almost true to his name he thinks like a businessman and does a risk-reward evaluation. He won't fight a high-risk fighter unless the money is almost off the chart. Not because he's scared, but it has to be worth his while. He always wins of course, because he's an amazing fighter, but he still has to dig very deep when he's in against high-level opponents, however easy he may make it look.
> 
> To be fair to the guy he has taken on some really tough opposition and he nearly always takes them to school. I'd have loved to see him square off against Pacman, but fight has now lost appeal and I doubt it'll ever be made in any case.


I agree, hes clever and assesses the risk, and the weight is always right for him. And yes contrary to what some will say he has been in some battles despite coming out unscathed. Oscar was very close. As was. Castillo 1 although i know he was injured. (That was a joke). Ortiz gave him early problems but we'll never know with the dodgy finish.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You guys cant read or somethin?
> 
> Hes beat all the opposition (albeit cstchweights, pumped up opponents etc)
> 
> ...


Hagler was robbed by SRL


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd love to say Rocky, but Its hands down Tyson. The guy was a ****ing animal!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Hagler was robbed by SRL


I dont think so but well thats the thing. All of these guys were such high class that fights were going to be close. No messing about back then with those guys thats for sure.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I'd love to say Rocky, but Its hands down Tyson. The guy was a ****ing animal!


Even better than Rocky?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I agree, hes clever and assesses the risk, and the weight is always right for him. And yes contrary to what some will say he has been in some battles despite coming out unscathed. Oscar was very close. As was. Castillo 1 although i know he was injured. (That was a joke). *Ortiz gave him early problems *but we'll never know with the dodgy finish.


did you watch the fight...mayweather is as comfortable against the ropes as out in the centre.....Castillo, he was injured, he changed stance, commentators all picked up on it and he fought the fight from the jab and movement....Oscar wasn't really that close, first half mayweather was embrassing him but took foot of pedal....think with mayweather, people say hes never been really troubled so can he dig deep...mosley nearly took his head off and he went on to win every round....and all his fights aren't catchweights etc, and what makes you think mayweather is getting advantage at catchweight, when he has to move up in weight, thus movement being slower and less power


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Even better than Rocky?


I think if you put them in their heyday against each other Tyson would have the edge, unfortunately 

Rocky was a phenomenal boxer and my all time favourite!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I dont think so but well thats the thing. All of these guys were such high class that fights were going to be close. No messing about back then with those guys thats for sure.


less divisons, less promoter power and above all, less fcuking politics with TV Stations...Bob Arum needs removed from boxing


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I'd love to say Rocky, but Its hands down Tyson. The guy was a ****ing animal!


Are you only in your 20s as well?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> did you watch the fight...mayweather is as comfortable against the ropes as out in the centre.....Castillo, he was injured, he changed stance, commentators all picked up on it and he fought the fight from the jab and movement....Oscar wasn't really that close, first half mayweather was embrassing him but took foot of pedal....think with mayweather, people say hes never been really troubled so can he dig deep...mosley nearly took his head off and he went on to win every round....and all his fights aren't catchweights etc, and what makes you think mayweather is getting advantage at catchweight, when he has to move up in weight, thus movement being slower and less power


Are you a myweather nuthugger? :lol:

hoe many times im not putting him down i just dont think things like an aging oscar and shane are as big achievements as that of the likes of SRL. Thats simple. You can disagree and tell me coralles is better than duran, hearns and marv all you want but thats bull.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Are you a myweather nuthugger? :lol:
> 
> hoe many times im not putting him down i just dont think things like an aging oscar and shane are as big achievements as that of the likes of SRL. Thats simple. You can disagree and tell me coralles is better than hagler, hearns and marv all you want but thats bull.


I didn't, but much of their opposition would have been below or same level as a corrales...not mayweathers fault he was born later in life...beauty of boxing, we'll always argue and there is no correct answer....and yes im a mayweather nuthugger, love men who are smug, obnixous and hit women..fancy a can of stella?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I think if you put them in their heyday against each other Tyson would have the edge, unfortunately
> 
> Rocky was a phenomenal boxer and my all time favourite!


Rocky always found a way to win, why would Tyson be any different?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I didn't, but much of their opposition would have been below or same level as a corrales...not mayweathers fault he was born later in life...beauty of boxing, we'll always argue and there is no correct answer....and yes im a mayweather nuthugger, love men who are smug, obnixous and hit women..fancy a can of stella?


Well i dont know about below. Several hof's outside the big 4 but the contenders dont really matter when they were fighting each other.

You cant say for sure how mayweather agianst any of those 4 would go but im very confident he wouldnt have his 0 after fights with all three but youre right we'll never know. Id fancy him to lose at least two.

I just dont think the level of opposition is comparable to say floyd is all time best. Not his fault but just a fact imo.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Well i dont know about below. Several hof's outside the big 4 but the contenders dont really matter when they were fighting each other.
> 
> You cant say for sure how mayweather agianst any of those 4 would go but im very confident he wouldnt have his 0 after fights with all three but youre right we'll never know. Id fancy him to lose at least two.
> 
> I just dont think the level of opposition is comparable to say floyd is all time best. Not his fault but just a fact imo.


isn't really a fact though, take away the top4 hearns, duran, leonard, haggler..rest of who they fought, don't think its ever been compared to mayweathers list...personally I think leonard would have been his toughest test, but could see him defeating the other 3


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> isn't really a fact though, take away the top4 hearns, duran, leonard, haggler..rest of who they fought, don't think its ever been compared to mayweathers list...personally I think leonard would have been his toughest test, but could see him defeating the other 3


Well i very specifically picked SRL as the best and i think hagler, hearns and duran on his record trumps floyds opposition by a bit. Records aside, I also just look at SRL as a better all round boxer.

I fancy the others against him as well mind although i do believe he is capable of nicking a couple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> How can Tommy Morrison be the best ever? mad statement


 49 wins (of which 44 were ko's) 3 losses against Tysons 50 wins 6 losses - technically speaking Morrison has the better record of the two.

I do not genuinely believe Morrison was the best ever hence I followed up by saying Tyson or RJJ in their prime but his record is a clear indicator of just how good a boxer this man was and as a mark of respect to him having just passed away only a few days ago I thought I would give him a little mention.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

"Rumble in the Jungle".... Now then, now then, that's worth watching.

The best fight of the century.

Here is the full fight and interview, a must see -


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

From the 60's onwards:-

HW - Ali (the Ali who fought Cleveland Williams was the greatest fighter of all time without a shadow of a doubt), Holmes and Lewis.

Other weights - Julio Chesar Chavez, Roberto Duran, Marvin Hagler, Sugar Ray Leonard, Carlos Monzon.........

Best of modern era (without Lewis as he is mentioned above) - Mayweather.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard
> 
> Mike Tyson, before Cus died. What would have been if he stayed on track......
> 
> ...


Nigel Benn?? The guy was wildly exciting and easily one of the best around the middle super middle divisions in late 80s and early 90s, but I think it would be stretching the point a bit far to consider him one of the best fighters ever (or at least of the past 30 odd years).

Incidentally he used to live near me and I used to see him around driving like mad in his white Porsche 911! I even met him once where he used to train (above a pub) before making it really big in boxing.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> From the 60's onwards:-
> 
> HW - Ali (the Ali who fought Cleveland Williams was the greatest fighter of all time without a shadow of a doubt), Holmes and Lewis.
> 
> ...


Carlos Monzon was actually a great choice. Nobody seems to remember him anymore, but the guy was as bada$$ as they come.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> From the 60's onwards:-
> 
> HW - Ali (the Ali who fought Cleveland Williams was the greatest fighter of all time without a shadow of a doubt), Holmes and Lewis.
> 
> ...


Carlos Monzon was actually a great choice. Nobody seems to remember him anymore, but the guy was as bada$$ as they come.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I may have missed it but has nobody said Sugar Ray Robinson?

Anyone able to remember him? :lol:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Nigel Benn?? The guy was wildly exciting and easily one of the best around the middle super middle divisions in late 80s and early 90s, but I think it would be stretching the point a bit far to consider him one of the best fighters ever (or at least of the past 30 odd years).

Who got beat into retirement by Stevie Collins who then he went on to do the same to Eubanks - exciting was Benn but not the best


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> "Rumble in the Jungle".... Now then, now then, that's worth watching.
> 
> The best fight of the century.
> 
> Here is the full fight and interview, a must see -


Ward v Gatti or Morales v Barrera both first fights was better than Rumble in the Jungle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I may have missed it but has nobody said Sugar Ray Robinson?
> 
> Anyone able to remember him? :lol:


hes widely regarded as the greatest p4p, but none of the 'older' guys in here have said much regarding him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Carlos Monzon was actually a great choice. Nobody seems to remember him anymore, but the guy was as bada$$ as they come.


**** driver though


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

All the top writers say the best ever is Robinson but you dunno if they really believe that or whether they're just saying it to make themselves appear elitist


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> I may have missed it but has nobody said Sugar Ray Robinson?
> 
> Anyone able to remember him? :lol:


I mentioned him, as he is the greatest.

Ali isnt even in the same league as Robinson.

Ali bored me as a man and as a fighter.

Tyson wouldnt get in my top 10. the man is a bum


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan100% said:


> I mentioned him, as he is the greatest.
> 
> Ali isnt even in the same league as Robinson.
> 
> ...


Well he certainly earned the respect he's got with the number of fights. I can only really go off whats been recorded.

I disagree that ali was boring as a fighter though. Some tremendous fights again.

Tyson yeah, i struggle to see top 10 also for him. He had opponents beat through fear but when faced with Buster Douglas who had no fear due to worse things in life it fell apart. There are many excuses for Tyson but he was only 23-24 at this point and off the back of a quick stoppage win and heavy favourite. Once beaten he want invincible anymore. Amazing fighter to watch though fvck.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Well, I didn't mean the best ever, just thought he's been underrated
> 
> Just read his book, bit of a nob at times.
> 
> I met him at a Djing gig in Kingston. Seemed like a polite guy.


Nigel Benn and myself are from the same area of London, which is why I used to see him around occasionally. He used to drive like a lunatic in his Porsche 911, honking on his horn to make people move out of his way. But I take that as youthful exuberance rather than anything too negative.

When I met him where he used to train he really was nice and polite. I was probably around 14 at the time whilst he was rapidly moving up the ranks at national level at the time (i.e. before he really became a force on world stage).

I remember once he had a fight which ended literally with the first punch he threw. His punching power was truly awesome at middleweight, somewhat less so at super middle in my opinion. He also evolved over course of career and became far more technically proficient rather than just being one-dimensional slugger.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't go for Tyson i'm afraid, one of my favourite fighters to watch but just because he had that kind of one punch power doesn't make him the best. There is a bloke down the pub by me who will put out most people if he caught them flush but doesn't make him the best fighter ever.

Depends what you judge it on really, for me though cannot see past Mayweather for this.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta be sugar ray robinson....original P4P King....had **** loads if fights against all the top opponents on nunerous times.

Two handed and could knoxk u out on the front doot or even on his defence....awesome nobody comes close to him.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> Gotta be sugar ray robinson....original P4P King....had **** loads if fights against all the top opponents on nunerous times.
> 
> Two handed and could knoxk u out on the front doot or even on his defence....awesome nobody comes close to him.


Sugar Ray Robinson seems to always be the experts' choice for greatest ever fighter. But I think that you really need to look at it in context..

When I see videos of Sugar Ray Robinson I see a guy who had undeniably good power (although boxing gloves were lighter at the time, making it easier to KO opponents), good reflexes, good footwork. He was also a combination puncher at a time in boxing when combination punching was rarely used. But his defence never seemed that great to me to be honest, and I've seen boxers quicker on their feet than him.

Skills-wise I think that Sugar Ray Leonard and Floyd Mayweather are in a different league to him. Does this sound like heresy?

Boxing is like other sports - athletes improve through superior training, diets, cumulative knowledge, etc.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

chilisi said:


> One punch power? Every punch was a bomb. His speed, footwork and head movement were unbelievable. He couldn't get hit, tjats what made him so good. Look what happened when he went up against Trevor Burbeck for the title.


Excellent post. Tyson's defence was very much underrated. He used to keep high guard and had excellent head movement and was quick at getting out of way. To be honest his defence (in his prime) was nearly as good as his offence.

For some reason later in his career his defence really went to pot and he stopped moving his head.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Can't go for Tyson i'm afraid, one of my favourite fighters to watch but just because he had that kind of one punch power doesn't make him the best. There is a bloke down the pub by me who will put out most people if he caught them flush but doesn't make him the best fighter ever.
> 
> Depends what you judge it on really, for me though cannot see past Mayweather for this.


Go back and look at the videos I posted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan100% said:


> Ali bored me as a man and as a fighter.
> 
> Tyson wouldnt get in my top 10. the man is a bum


Have you watched Ali v Cleveland Williams? Poetry in motion. Don't give a fck about what he had to say out of the ring, this is about greatest boxer.

Agree with Tyson not in top 10. Loved how exciting he was though when coming through, animalistic brutality!!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

@barsnack - Did you get around to watching that Paul Sykes documentary on Youtube mate?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's Cwith Eubank up to these days, haven't heard much about him?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

yeh very true i guess, i personally think floyd mayweather jnr has one of the greatest dfences ever, how many time u seen his face cut let alone bruised?

but like u said athletes improve as time goes on, back then offence was key, look at jack dempsey, guy was a great fighter for his time but literally just brawled in some fight, terrible defence.

tyson is not in top 10, he could have been if he kept up the hard work throughout his career. rooney was saying that after yson left him he cut alot of corners, he would starve himself to make weight instead of increasing cardio, got lazy on his defence work etc...most explosive fighter ever tho.

also used to love naseem hamed fight,guy was pureeeeee entertainment, just brilliant althought im no way saying he is one of the greatest lol


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Arturo Gatti! Not the best, but the most exciting boxer I've ever seen! His fights with Ward are class!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> @barsnack - Did you get around to watching that Paul Sykes documentary on Youtube mate?


naw, ive no internet until Tuesday at home, so going to watch it then, looking forward to it, was reading the comments below on some of the stories on him, apparently abit of a nonce in prison


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

barsnack said:


> naw, ive no internet until Tuesday at home, so going to watch it then, looking forward to it, was reading the comments below on some of the stories on him, apparently abit of a nonce in prison


Yeah, I noticed those comments, too, but don't know whether or not it's just hearsay.

Either way, some of His comments are hilarious.

If He is a nonce I hope He gets what He deserves if such a thing exists in the afterlife.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Roy jones jnr..... Untouchable in his prime and great to watch....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bebe247 said:


> Roy jones jnr..... Untouchable in his prime and great to watch....


you should watch him in the olympic's final, cant mind what year...was the worse decision of all time in boxing, worth a look for the comic deicsion


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you should watch him in the olympic's final, cant mind what year...was the worse decision of all time in boxing, worth a look for the comic deicsion


1988 bud, jones landed like 80 odd punches compared to the other guys 30 lol


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

That was 1988 in Seoul...... Pity he didn't retire when he won the heavyweight title..


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

bebe247 said:


> That was 1988 in Seoul...... Pity he didn't retire when he won the heavyweight title..


very true, tbh I didn't mind seeing him fight tarver but the rest of the recent fights upset me so much seeing such a great fighter get beaten :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you should watch him in the olympic's final, cant mind what year...was the worse decision of all time in boxing, worth a look for the comic deicsion


 I believe they actually stripped the guy of his gold medal due to it being fixed but still chose not to award RJJ the gold, joke.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RS86 said:


> I believe they actually stripped the guy of his gold medal due to it being fixed but still chose not to award RJJ the gold, joke.


not sure, but mind watching a documentary on it, and the boxer from north korea was saying he was so embrassed about it it quit and became a teacher or something.....mayweather getting beat in the semi final of year he was in the Olympics is another hilarious decision


----------

